# upgrading



## WpgNorm (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a so-so starter system, basic RCA reciever, a sony bdp350, dalquist 5.1 speakers. great sound on DVD dolby digital but don't have the ear splitting sound through the HD sources. I'm married and don't have the money to splurge on the components, what should I do first? reciever, BD player, speakers? thanks all.:wave:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Speakers.


----------



## neomatrix_23 (Sep 21, 2010)

i'd say speakers then receiver right away. one thing i learned about this hobby is your imagination is only limited by your budget  but hey, life is too short for you to skimp on things you enjoy the most


----------



## Ttime17 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is your budget? 

If you want to build a system over time, plan out what you would like at the end in broad terms.

5.1 7.1 11.2 ???

If you are going multi channel you will want speakers that sound good together. Get into a brand or line that has this in mind. Buy a few now and expand later if and when your system grows. Your mains today could move to your surrounds later. Look at used options.

Components that work well together are also something to consider. Really look hard at the used market. Some of the bells and whistles on today's equipment are just added so they can sell this years models. There are some great buys out there at great prices. Don't forget to look at Outlook and especially Emotiva. Great prices on really well regarded equipment. Audiogon.com for high end used audio

Depending on your room, projection can be a really inexpensive option for a great big picture. When looking at projectors don't forget to make sure the unit will deliver the size of picture you want at the distance you have to set up the system. I wanted a 110" picture in a 12' room, it was a chore to find a projector that could get that big in that short of a distance (Panasonic AE2000). The cheaper BENQ needed a couple more feet. Paint the wall rather than buy a screen. There is an excellent thread here on DIY screens. Look at the used market, a new bulb does wonders (Something that is hard to do on a flat panel TV)

Get a great sub-woofer but there is no reason you can't do that on a budget. Check out pawn shops for those hidden gems. New, SVS is outstanding. I don't think anything contributes more to great HT experience than a well matched and placed subwoofer.

Room treatments are something you can do yourself with local supplies and carry with you as you move. Room treatment is the final piece that gives you killer sound. I didn't believe how important it was until I setup my current room. In setting up in our new house I initially had no room for all the boxes so I stacked them in the corners at the front of the room. The sound was outstanding with the subwoofer rattling your ribs and the highs and mids had incredible clarity. Took out the boxes and everything got muddy, the bass went away. I'm in the process now of building some bass traps and working out the rest of the bugs. If you want killer sound, you HAVE to sound treat your room. 

If you want to do this on a budget you need to be patient and do what you can. I can see how people get hooked on garage sales, the hunt is almost as much fun as the result. 

Good luck!


----------



## WpgNorm (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...for the budget, I'm not entirely sure but like the idea of used and last year's models for new equipment. I'm thinking 7.1 for audio, and I considered room treatments but never really gave it alot of thought or research. We just bought our house last December and we're fitting it out with furniture. I'd like to learn more about the room treatments, where can I look? I put another post regarding the TV after this, considered 3D vs traditional LCD, never considered projection but definitely an option. Keep them coming, will get all these notes and run them by the wifey for her input too, and the budget of course! 

Norm


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

WpgNorm said:


> I have a so-so starter system, basic RCA reciever, a sony bdp350, dalquist 5.1 speakers. great sound on DVD dolby digital but don't have the ear splitting sound through the HD sources. I'm married and don't have the money to splurge on the components, what should I do first? reciever, BD player, speakers? thanks all.:wave:


What is your goal???

If you want HD sound, definetely you need an AVR with HDMI (I'm not sure if your RCA has one, What's the model nr???)

Sony BDP350 is a BlueRay player, right???

Yes you need new speakers, but maybe is worth it to get an Onkyo HTIB (they have better speakers than what you have now), then keep the receiver and upgrade the speakers and sub in the future...:huh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I say if your speakers are keeping you happy as of now i'd upgrade the AVR that way you have all the newer connections needed to simplify install and have better sound quality. Perhaps, then when budget allows upgrade your speakers, there are always good deals to be had on them.:T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I vote for good AVR then speakers.

Good speakers last a lot longer than an AVR - as they don't go out of date.... but speakers can cost a lot more.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Start with building a sub. Like this or something! :flex:

That'll blow her socks off :hsd: :yikes: and the size of it will make every other purchase "not as bad as the giant wooden refrigerator". :foottap:

The sheer output and capability of the sub will reveal to her how lacking the dalquists are as movies are meant to be watched. At this point you're home free to get some dynamic speakers like the EMP e55tis and e5Ci with just the front three to keep the budget managable  :gulp::spend: 

...then of course the ":rolleyesno: honey we spent all that money on these speakers, if we don't get a real receiver then all that money goes to waste because they won't sound their best... a denon 3311 pleeeeeeaaaaaase!? :hissyfit::hissyfit:"

Then get a pair of surrounds "front speakers are great but was it worth it if these surrounds can't keep up!? :whistling::whistling:"

and then "sweetie we spent all this money on speakers and electronics, and things sound nice but :dumbcrazy: what if we picked up a BDP-93 and :sneeky: a new projector and acoustic screen and room treatments and EQ and another pair of surrounds as rears and another sub... " :devil: :spend::spend::spend::spend::spend: :innocent::spend::spend: :foottap::foottap::foottap::foottap::coocoo::rant::help:

The key is for every upgrade to be an impressive one. I think my plan of action will work! March Forth!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

While I love my subs as much as the next guy... I personally think that they should be a later/last purchase.

Basically, because they tend to be expensive, large and sometimes underutilized.

I think most people get plenty out of good video, and good surround.... but some movies don't even use a sub that much.... and a good sub is pointless if the rest of the experiences isn't good.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> a good sub is pointless if the rest of the experiences isn't good.


That's exactly MY logic! :shh:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> That's exactly MY logic! :shh:


And a rockin sub is by far the most ***FUN*** upgrade!!


----------



## WpgNorm (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent pointers my friends...thank you
Beginning the research into local used as well as learning the technology, alot of fun..I'll plan this HT room project over a year to spread it out along with the wife's spa bathroom....good compromise...woohoo. Thanks again for the pointers...much appreciated :T


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

WpgNorm said:


> Thanks for the replies...for the budget, I'm not entirely sure but like the idea of used and last year's models for new equipment. I'm thinking 7.1 for audio, and I considered room treatments but never really gave it alot of thought or research. We just bought our house last December and we're fitting it out with furniture. I'd like to learn more about the room treatments, where can I look? I put another post regarding the TV after this, considered 3D vs traditional LCD, never considered projection but definitely an option. Keep them coming, will get all these notes and run them by the wifey for her input too, and the budget of course!
> 
> Norm


Dude, I will ship you my Energy setup for $500, 5. system if you don't mind used gear. They are 3 yrs old, original owner, sound great. C-300s, C-C100 and C-100s, If you want I will add in my older Acoustic Audio sub, 10" for $90, Its better then the Polk PSW10.

I just bought Dynaudios and need to get rid of these or the wife will have me on a stick.


----------



## Ttime17 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just got a killer deal on room treatments. Check out ATSAcoustics.com I tried to source the materials and build my own but after the freight costs, this was less expensive. (and a hell of a lot better than what I could build) $400 including freight bought 5 2'X4' pieces.

To add to the sub discussion:

One reason I recommend a great sub is that you can save money on the mains. My SVS blends in incredibly with my mains and provides bass for everything. It's not shaking the house unless it has to, it just provides the low end that my somewhat bass challenged mains can't. My mains are really good high and mid-range speakers, the sub fills in the rest. Most of the time you can't tell it's on until the occasional movie lets rip but if I turn it off, there is definitely something missing. My mains also have a very wide sound stage, so much so that I don't have a center speaker, don't need one. Another cost saver.

Good luck, glad to hear you are enjoying the hunt.


----------

